
Don't Quit Your Job Until You've Talked to a Small Business Failure - duck
http://www.smallbizlabs.com/2009/09/survivor-bias-and-risk.html
======
duck
Mentioned in the article, but not linked to -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivorship_bias>

------
makeramen
does anyone have any good failure stories?

